# finally started my dartfrog viv



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok finally started the viv I have used a sheet of coco bark with some planters built in and attached a piece of wood to back of glass too just to break it up/

I was going to foam it all but for 2 reasons I am just going to do a small amount on this with it been my first build around the wood to seal it into the coco backing to allow it to flow. and the other reason I just think its alof of work to cover up with plants!

I have another piece of coco bark for the right side as you look and 2 more pieces of wood to try and fit onto the side panel. the left hand side it going to be a viewing side too...I know its nothing special but its my first build so will try and add as I go on to find if I am making any mistakes!


Darren


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

good luck Darren, you'll have fun and despair, but it will be worth it, just remember to think things through before fixing them in place and have a play around, take your time and you'll be fine:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> good luck Darren, you'll have fun and despair, but it will be worth it, just remember to think things through before fixing them in place and have a play around, take your time and you'll be fine:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 
that's why I have kept simple on first one so much you can do and I was getting nowhere! Think the panels are the right choice for 1st build. Got some polcell foam to play with maybe make some planters and stuff with it and defo gunna use it around the wood where the gaps are to stop little froggys getting into back of it


----------



## Skink (Nov 28, 2011)

Good luck mate. Am just starting my first build myself.


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

how long would u leave on its back like that before you turned and did othe side? been drying 4 hour I think should it be stuck?


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

good to see you have it under way and i am looking forward to seeing it when i is done.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

eh oakwell is Darren, it's just dawned on me lol - seen as though we got the vivs on the same day.... the race is on for completion!!!


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

never mind the competition get the picturers in my gallery LOL.


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

Well back on.gunna start sides tonight nowt fancy just coco panels again and then plan floor.of viv


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

side panels on piccys to follow just some foaming to do and then find some wood!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

oakwell said:


> side panels on piccys to follow just some foaming to do and then find some wood!


Darren, don't go getting in front of me now!! Hare and tortoise n' all :mf_dribble:


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

sides on just bit of foaming to do and on look out for more wood and some of the canisters things that people use then onto the floor area!


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

got myself this today although its a bit bit big I am going to cut it in half as I think its a nice piece, can plant in the hole at bottom of piece and try to foam to bottom of viv and to side.



1 question will this stick to coco panels with foam?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Nothing sticks to cocopanels as the fibers just tear away. Oh and be aware that in about 3 years time the panels start to rot away in dart vivs. My first ever dart viv I used coco panels and they're well into rotting now with big chunks falling off.

Here's where somebody else comes along and states they've been using coco panels for years and never had a single one rot. lol

Ade


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

ok heres a question I am thinking of taking the back panel off and foam this big piece of wood to back any ideas? should I should I not?

I love this piece of wood and think it would look great foamed in and the cocoa panel at the back at the moment will not allow me to use it

if so whats best way to remove? just pull and use a scraper?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

You could remove a section of the coco panel and either foam or gorilla glue the wood to the glass?


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> You could remove a section of the coco panel and either foam or gorilla glue the wood to the glass?


I was just thinking same actually so undecided at min why did this hobby become so hard lol


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

I aint a foam virgin no more!!!

just used it a little to get hang of it but hee it is anyway just foamed around the wood I had on back wall, Got a bit more to do on side tomoz still so put foam away while am ahead.

Whats easiest and cheapest way to seal it silicone to seal them use silicone to attach susdtrate to (which substrate would you use?)


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

is it better to let the foam fully set before I start carving?


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

oakwell said:


> is it better to let the foam fully set before I start carving?


From my experience, expanding foam does not store well. When you use it next time, I'd try to get all your work done in one sitting.


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

got ne of them stops on it so hopefully be ok done a bit more and just last bit tomoz so should be ok!!!

Am getting there!!


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

bit dark sorry but heres the bit I done upto now


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

ok I have sealed the foam with silicone today and just on lookout for some substrate to stick to it but I need some advice. The floor is sloped and I need something to put at the top of the gully to hide the lip. Does anyone have any ideas? I was thinking to use some foam and shape it like rocks or mounts of mud and dover with subrate? how do you think this will work?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Stu (i think its stu) puts little bits of cork along the edge


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> Stu (i think its stu) puts little bits of cork along the edge


as in cork matting or actual cork? any piccys of it or owt?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Stu's MAMMOTH thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/589598-da-dart-room-n-shed.html.

I don't bother myself, I just don't take the substrate all the way to the edge, and making it very shallow at the gully side, deep at the back.

Ade


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

does the soil not fall into the gully


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Doesnt for me.









You can see I stop it a couple of cms back from the edge, and that it's very shallow near the front, sloping upwards to the back. The decor keeps it all in place, along with plant roots.

Ade


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

great thanks is the large piece of wood stuck to side of viv or just resting i have a piece of wood i am uising and trying to suss how to make it stick in place against coco panels


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

No adhesives were used inside this viv, it's all wedged into place. 

Ade


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

when i fill viv with soil will fom do anyharm if its covered with soil? i have silicone sealed it


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Darren i just use bits of the cork i use on the sides of the viv with gaps between to let excess water drain ,on top of that I now pop an oak branch or similar as my subs and the top leaves were constantly ending up in the front ditch. I probably put more subs towards the front of the viv,than Ade does,hence I need to work around that. Although it appears that you have two opposite tactics here the end result is the same, not much of the subs ending up in the viv water chanle,so options for you to choose from,not right or wrong. 

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> Darren i just use bits of the cork i use on the sides of the viv with gaps between to let excess water drain ,on top of that I now pop an oak branch or similar as my subs and the top leaves were constantly ending up in the front ditch. I probably put more subs towards the front of the viv,than Ade does,hence I need to work around that. Although it appears that you have two opposite tactics here the end result is the same, not much of the subs ending up in the viv water chanle,so options for you to choose from,not right or wrong.
> 
> Stu


Without a doubt Stu, as my more recent vivs it's only been a couple of mm deep at the front. Seriously deep at the back though as I like the illusion of depth you get banking the substrate. It's led to me having a VERY shallow are of water at the front just before the gully which mosses LOVE (pretty sure it's Java I have in there).

It's horses for courses though end of the day. Heck for some species I'd fill the gully in completely and cover it over, other vivs I have a cork or tree fern lip. I like to vary my techniques, find out what does and doesn't work for me. :2thumb:

Ade


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

peat and tree fern fiber ordered, I need a 21m drain asap looked at dartfrog but expensive for delivery and not been able to contact for a few days anyone know anywhere else??


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

well am getting there slowly all substrate purchased ready and made a start on a few bits my gorilla glueing is pretty crap but hoping plants hide it and I think the wood looks ok there what you think?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

oakwell said:


> peat and tree fern fiber ordered, I need a 21m drain asap looked at dartfrog but expensive for delivery and not been able to contact for a few days anyone know anywhere else??


Buddy try KJ,see if you can find him here...might be KJ exotics,I think he might have drainsets,I'm pretty sure he is a member,if not get back to me kiddo,via PM and I'll see if I can get in touch with him for ya...might need an email addy though

Stu


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Buddy try KJ,see if you can find him here...might be KJ exotics,I think he might have drainsets,I'm pretty sure he is a member,if not get back to me kiddo,via PM and I'll see if I can get in touch with him for ya...might need an email addy though
> 
> Stu


Ah forgot to say got sorted pal from dartfrog I ordered more stuff so delivery not so bad!


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

well iaint updated much but will at weekend once I get some plants in. Frogs coming sunday but not going int viv for a few weeks until I am happy with it. They are coming in a tub so will be left in there until I am happy.

Just want to again thank people for all there help I now have some cultures and plants coming this week and it feels real my first frogs .... I am crapping it!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Daz,if it helps in anyway at all I worried relentlessly about my first frogs,actually I still do:lol2:. and probably always will. But if you know you can culture their food,you know you have done your homework, then the best one can do is exactly that,your best,no one can ask for more than that....period.

Mate watch 'em in that tub,watch how much they eat,back off if they have tonnes of stuff next day,talk to them quietly spend time with them,be slow in how you move,reduce all parameters of stress,that you could be responsible for.

So now i've done the quiet stuff,what are you getting mate:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

best'o'luck mate

Stu


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Daz,if it helps in anyway at all I worried relentlessly about my first frogs,actually I still do:lol2:. and probably always will. But if you know you can culture their food,you know you have done your homework, then the best one can do is exactly that,your best,no one can ask for more than that....period.
> 
> Mate watch 'em in that tub,watch how much they eat,back off if they have tonnes of stuff next day,talk to them quietly spend time with them,be slow in how you move,reduce all parameters of stress,that you could be responsible for.
> 
> ...


 
6 mysties pal getting em sunday, cant wait but nervous in same way!


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

little update some planys added


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

moved wandering kew from left to right hand side where to pot was ...will this be better?

or would you put it half way up on right hand side in the back planting pot in coco behind small brom


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

quick update


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

does it look ready for my frogs?


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

oakwell said:


> does it look ready for my frogs?


I don't see why not : victory: looks good bud.

Do you think its ready for your frogs? :lol2:


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

well if I was a frog I think I would like it:2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Then go for it :lol2: What do you have/buying? Sorry if I missed it


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

6 mysties pal got them already in temp home


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Jealous!! :devil:


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

There lovely little frogs cant wait to get em in


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

heres 3 of the 6 only took on phone will get some better on camera...going in viv sunday


----------

